# Sticky  PVC Fittings and Pipe Sources Plus Odds and Ends (GTA)



## wtac

For the plumbing DIYers.

Plumbing Sources
*Lowes* 
•	Basic fittings: 90, 45, T, Coupling, Unions, True Union Ball Valves (TUBV)​•	Rigid (10' length only) and Flex PVC (1" and 1.5" but $$$) by the foot.​•	Only white SCH40​•	Very good selection of WATTS 1/4" compression fittings​•	TUBV's (American Valve; Made in China) prone to seizing in position unless open/closed on a monthly, semi-annually to free up any calcified build-up as they do not apply enough silicone grease in the ball joint and seal, IMHO.​•	Nowadays hard to find 1.5" socket (soc-soc) unions as they are threaded (thr-thr)) ends​
*Home Depot*
•	Orbit fittings in the irrigation section. I find these work best vs RainBird from Lowes as the flare in the barb is not as wide​•	½" all barbed 90 and T for vinyl tubing plumbing PhosBan reactors​•	½" and ¾" Male/Female Pipe Thread (MPT/FPT) to barbed ½" fittings​•	Descent selection of WATTS 1/4" compression fittings​
*JJ Downs* (Etobicoke)
•	Has EVERYTHING you will ever think you will need.​•	Some specialilty fittings, ie gate valve, 4-cross, "corner" T, radius 45/90 bends, Banjo connectors​•	Will make special fitting (as Flavio - ARA, mentioned) to suit your particular need​•	Fittings and pipe in both white and grey​•	"Better to Best" TUBV, ie Praher, Spears and Hayward​•	PVC pipe (rigid and flex) by the foot lengths of you don't need a full 10' section or 100' roll.​•	LDPE tanks for RO/DI storage and NSW mixing stations​•	Very "walk-in" friendly!!!​
*Fabco *(Maple - Keele/Teston Rd)
•	Has pretty much every basic fitting you will need.​•	Some specialilty fittings, ie 4-cross​•	Fittings and pipe in both white and grey​•	"Better to Best" TUBV, ie ChemKor and Hayward​•	PVC pipe (rigid and flex) in 10' section or 100' roll only​•	LDPE tanks for RO/DI storage and NSW mixing stations​•	Best to email your order list and get it processed as doing a "walk in" is a bit of a PITA​
*Throra Plastics* (Scarborough - Kennedy/St Claire area)
•	Has pretty much every basic fitting you will need.​•	Only grey fittings and pipe​•	Pipe only in 10' sections​•	ChemKor TUBV and only place I know of that has ChemKor replacement collars and "pipe seats"​•	"Walk in" friendly​
If you are going to cement flex into a fitting, I suggest that you get the proper "Flex" cement especially if the flex pipe has a long run. Don't forget to support it with clamps as well .

Online Sources:
MOPS
GoReef
ReefSupplies
JLAquatics
PetsandPonds
MaxWater

This is just a start as it's a PITA to go through all the threads and compile. If there are any other places just post and I will update (will note at the beginning of the post) when I have the time.


----------



## sig

Sticky Please

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ameekplec.

Stickied!!

Can we get a list of online retailers too for those of us that can't get around/don't have time/are out of town/don't like to wear clothes to go out?


----------



## wtac

Over the next little while, I'll do a few other "plumbing" sources so ppl don't have to wade through a long list.

JJ Downs will ship your order. Easier to include the parts number but their website is a bit of a mess to load properly in certain sections as they are having on going issues with their web-designer.


----------



## sig

I know just:

http://mops.ca 
http://www.goreef.com/
http://www.jlaquatics.com/phpstore/store_pages/mainpage.php
http://www.petsandponds.com/?gclid=CJOygZDEh7oCFbBDMgodCTUAPg

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## tom g

*awesome*

where was that a few months ago grrrrr................that's great Wilson 
thanks again .
tom


----------



## CamH

Heads up when going to JJ Downs: They carry two different styles of unions, one being slightly larger than the other and they do not check to see what you're being given. They just grab them and given em to you. I've been caught twice by this now. I mentioned it to them and it seems they both come from the same supplier. It's a great place to go just make sure if you're replacing a union that it will match up with what you have or if purchasing several at once that they're all the same style.


----------



## fury165

CamH said:


> Heads up when going to JJ Downs: They carry two different styles of unions, one being slightly larger than the other and they do not check to see what you're being given. They just grab them and given em to you. I've been caught twice by this now. I mentioned it to them and it seems they both come from the same supplier. It's a great place to go just make sure if you're replacing a union that it will match up with what you have or if purchasing several at once that they're all the same style.


they sell both schedule 40 and 80 fittings, you need to specify the appropriate part number. For our applications we don't need the higher rating of schedule 80. schedule 40 saves you extra cash and tons of space under your sump, especially when you get into larger diameters.

Most folks associate grey pipe/fittings as schedule 80, but as you found out schedule 40 comes in grey as well


----------



## CamH

fury165 said:


> they sell both schedule 40 and 80 fittings, you need to specify the appropriate part number. For our applications we don't need the higher rating of schedule 80. schedule 40 saves you extra cash and tons of space under your sump, especially when you get into larger diameters.
> 
> Most folks associate grey pipe/fittings as schedule 80, but as you found out schedule 40 comes in grey as well


They were all white and Schedule 40. I brought one in and showed them the difference and they confirmed they come from the same supplier. The size difference wasn't as great as between Sched 40 & 80. Just enough that the unions wont fit properly or not at all


----------



## fury165

CamH said:


> They were all white and Schedule 40. I brought one in and showed them the difference and they confirmed they come from the same supplier. The size difference wasn't as great as between Sched 40 & 80. Just enough that the unions wont fit properly or not at all


Huh, my bad..I assumed it was the grey pipes as I've run into this early on when I did a drop in and they didn't have enough of one or the other.

Good to know about the white pipes though &#128077;&#127996;


----------



## [KRAFTIG]

I just wanted to mention the group @ JJ Downs in Etobicoke are a great group. Great customer service, and they had all my pieces in stock too.


----------



## nc208082

[KRAFTIG] said:


> I just wanted to mention the group @ JJ Downs in Etobicoke are a great group. Great customer service, and they had all my pieces in stock too.


I second this. When my sea swirl broke I needed a new part that wasn't available at any store and they were able to custom design a fitting to match. I always recommend them.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## puks

I was told the NA standard is tapered threads and JJD sells such parts.

BRS parts are not tapered. And with such parts it's easier to predict a final size of connected parts.

Does it matter which parts to use?


----------



## wtac

Doesnt really matter. Just wrap the fitting with teflon or pipe dope and wrench in snugly. 

Measure the distance between the two fitting openings and add the insertion distance of the pipe into the fitting stop for the required pipe length. 

Chamfer the pipe ends, clean, apply solvent, insert into fitting openings and done.

Wear nitrile gloves and wipe the oozing excess around the glued parts like running a corner bead of silicone for a clean(er) looking finish.


----------



## puks

This is a great doc

https://www.cpcworldwide.com/Downloads/NPT.pdf


----------

